# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Powerhalse

## TheAlohaMan

aLoha leute,

kann mir wer n paar tips zur powerhalse geben? wei nicht ganz so genau wie ich das angehen soll, ich verlier immer zu viel speed beim halsen.

hang loose
Martin

----------


## tigger1983

Versuch die Radien grer zu fahren, und shifte erst wenn du wieder auf neuem Kurs bist. Guck dir mal die Videos hier zu "Speed Jibe" an...

----------


## TheAlohaMan

alles klar, werd ich machen...danke schonmal =)

----------


## jou

such dir ne welle zum runterheizen... dann wirste flott^^

----------


## TheAlohaMan

wird eher schwer im flachwasser jou...xP

----------


## Der Freerider

luv erst an, dann auf raumwind runter, so gibst du nochmal richtig gas, dann sollte es klappen  :Wink:

----------


## Deadlev

Wenn du's nicht eh schon machst: Das Segel noch dichter holen als normal und nach vorn lehnen.

----------


## Henni2007

@freerider: wenn man anluft und dann wieder auf raum geht kommt doch das selbe bei raus oder nicht?? durchs anluven verlierst du speed und durchs abfallen wirst du halt wieder schneller.
wie tigger schon gesagt hat, versuch einen greren radius zu fahren und auf neuem raumwindkurs schiften. und beim anfahren evt. noch ein wenig pumpen.
mfg henni

----------


## greifswald

Segel ganz dicht nehmen.
Versuche evtl. die Lcke zwischen Brett und Segel zu schliessen.
Evtl. weiter nach vorne gehen, damit das Brett nicht sofort absinkt, sobald der Druck im Segel nachlassen sollte.
Je nach Brett ist es ntig ordentlich Druck auf den Mastfuss zu geben um das Brett flach zu halten und die Geschwindigkeit zu erhhen.
In die Knie gehen, um schlge etc. besser abfangen zu knnen.
Evlt. dass Segel frher und schneller umschlagen.

Eigentlich sollte man in der Halse nur schneller und nicht langsamer werden. Es wird erst langsamer, wenn du schon zu weit rum bist..

----------


## TheAlohaMan

alles klar, danke an alle, habt mir sehr geholfen. Ich denke mein fehler lag immer darin dass ich mich kaum oder garnicht nach vorne gelehnt habe...bin ja schon ziemlich am anfang langsamer geworden...

hang loose

----------


## Der Freerider

@Henni
wenn du erst anluvst verlierst du ein wenig speed, allesdings fhrst du dann lnger und extremer auf raumen wind. wie du weit beschleunigst du dann meistens erstmal ohne ende weiter, bis der topspeed erreicht ist.Ich komm auf jedenfall so besser durch die kurve  :Wink: 
Einfach mal versuchen,
matze

----------


## wilmsen

Hi, wrde ganz nochmal ne Frage zur Powerhalse nachschieben.
Wann wechsel ich den die Fuss-Stellung?
Habe sowohl schon gesehen als auch gelesen, erst Fusswechsel, Schothornvorausfahren und dann schiften, bzw. genauso gesehen auch hier auf dieser Seite, erst schiften, dann Fsse wechseln.
Schliesse mal, dass wohl beide Varianten gehen. Aber ist eine der beiden einfacher zu lernen? hatte bislang dass Gefhl durch Fusswechsel weiter in die Kurve reinzukommen bevor ich reinknalle.
Gru
wilmsen

----------


## surfalex

hi,
am einfachsten ist es frn anfang erst die fe zu wechseln, schothornvorausfahren, und dann schn breit die gabel greifen und schiften.
ich persnlich wechsel die fe und schifte gleichzeitig, das geht besonders gut wenn man etwas welle hat. wenn du berpowert bist ist das schothornvorausfahren allerdings auch nicht mehr sonderlich gut kontrollierbar aber sonst ist das die sicherste variante

----------


## Surfer.surf

ich habe immer problem beim shiften , bei mir ist es so wenn ich shifte dann schlgt das segel zur seite weg und ich falle ins wasser ! Kann mir da wer helfen ???

----------


## Caver

Ich denke mal du hast zu lange Arme ^^
Beim Shiften solltest du versuchen das Segel mglichst nahe am Krper zu haben, also Arme anwinkeln, dann msste es klappen =)
Geh ansonsten vielleicht noch etwas weiter nach vorne. Am Anfang is es einfacher den Fuwechsel VOR dem Shiften zu machen. Bei Schwachwind sezte ich beim bzw. kurz vor dem shiften einen Fu vor den Mastfu. Bei Starkwind kannst du entsprechend weiter hinten bleiben.

----------


## Deadlev

Vor dem Shiften solltest du mit der Masthand den Baum ganz dicht am Mast anfassen, dann rotiert das Segel ganz leicht und kontrolliert. Dann sollte sich das Segel nicht mehr vom Brett runter ziehen.

Auerdem solltest du darauf achten, dass das Segel beim Shiften berm Board ist. Wenn du in die Halse gleitest, ist das Segel ja in die Kurve gekippt. Also ich meine, dass das Segel sich in die Kurve "legt". Wenn du so weit bist, setz die Masthand - wie oben gesagt - dicht an den Mast, zieh das Segel auf die andere (/auen) Seite. Shifte das Segel wenn es ber dem Board ist. 
Segel nach auen bewegen und Shiften luft im Idealfall so ziehmlich in einer Bewegung ab.

Aber zum ben solltest du alles Schritt fr Schritt versuchen. Also: Erstmal die Halse einleiten, fewechseln und dann kurz Schothorn voraus fahren bevor du shiftest.

Ich denke, das Problem ist einfach nur das Umfassen der Masthand. Wenn die nmlich nicht weit genug am Mast ist, ist eine Badeeinlage vorprogrammiert.

Ich hoffe mein Text ist halbwegs verstndlich  :Wink: 

Gre,

Niels

----------


## Surfer.surf

ok ! ich werd am we in meldorf ausprobieren ! Danke

----------


## Surfer.surf

danke niels

----------

